# (MS) Tanner At Stud



## theduckslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

TANNER (lavender's gettin a tan) SH
YELLOW
DOB 3/7/06
OFA HIPS = EXCELLANT
OFA ELBOWS=NORMAL
EYES CERF=CLEAR
CNM=CLEAR
EIC= CLEAR
AKC DNA =TRI FACTORED

TANNER IS HARD CHARGING AND GREAT IN THE BLIND.EXCELLANT IN THE HOUSE AND GREAT WITH KIDS AND OTHER PETS. I JUST GOT TANNER IN DEC. AND LET ME TELL YOU. TANNER IS ONE BAD A$$ HARD CHARGING DOG THAT I HAVE EVER HUNTED WITH IN 40 YRS OF HUNTING. HUNTED FLOODED TIMBER, FIELDS AND WILL BREAK ICE LIKE YOU'VE NEVER SEEN.
HE IS ON THE COVER OF THE 2010 IDAHO WATERFOWL SEASON RULE GUIDE. NOW IN MISSISSIPPI AND READY FOR BREEDING.

E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------

